# Abmeldung nach Ägypten



## forellenudo (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardis
Wollte mich abmelden da es Morgen früh nach Ägypten geht (Hurghada),hab 2 Ruten im Gepäck und für einen Tag gehts zum Big Game aufs Meer,vieleicht hab ich ja diesesmal mehr Glück das ich was fange,werde mir auf jedenfall große Mühe geben.
Werde nach dem Urlaub einen Bericht und Fotos reinstellen#6 #6


----------



## sammycr65 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

D.h. - in 2 Wochen gibt es wieder Kamel-Bilder ....|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Schönen Urlaub und viel Spaß beim Big Game wünscht #6 

der Sammy


----------



## Rotauge (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Udo, du wirst doch nix fangen   Also ehrlich, dennoch wünsche ich dir einen schönen Urlaub, einen Nixfang-Urlaub. |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

ich wünsche dir eine schönen erholsamen urlaub und nach den zwei wochen gehts dan zusammen  mal auf bootstour 

gruß krauthi


----------



## MelaS72 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

dass du dort Bäume fängst, ist ja Gott sei Dank so gut wie ausgeschlossen 
Aber ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen Urlaub und freue mich schon auf Bericht und Bilder  #6


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische wünsch ich Dir. 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Stefan21j (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Hallo Udo,

viel Spaß im alten Land und viel Erfolg ...
Hoffe auf dicke Fische und lange Berichte 

PS Alleskönner bin morgen abend wie abgesprochen 20 Uhr da... Die 200 Liter Bier fürs WOchenende und die Anlage für die Party habe ich besorgt!

*grins

Gruss Stefan


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub, Udo!#6  Übermorgen fahre ich für eine Woche an die Sorpe....Familienurlaub mit Ukelei-Pirsch.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Hoi Udo,
wünsche euch nen schönen und erholsammen Urlaub und ärgere die alten Mumien net so dolle |supergri |supergri


----------



## Steffi64 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Udo ich wünsche dir und deiner Geliebten ( Frau) einen super schönen Urlaub #t.Verwöhne sie mal so richtig, daß mögen Ehefrauen, glaub es mir und lasse das Internet in Ägypthen in Ruhe :m:m:m.


----------



## Garfield0815 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Gute Reise Udo...
Viel Spaß und erhole dich gut.....
.... und lass die Finger von den Squads #6


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardis
> Wollte mich abmelden da es Morgen früh nach Ägypten geht (Hurghada),hab 2 Ruten im Gepäck und für einen Tag gehts zum Big Game aufs Meer,vieleicht hab ich ja diesesmal mehr Glück das ich was fange,werde mir auf jedenfall große Mühe geben.
> Werde nach dem Urlaub einen Bericht und Fotos reinstellen#6 #6


 

Gibt es Bäume auf dem Wasser ??? wenn ja viel erfolg !!!!

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: und komm gesund wieder...|supergri |supergri


----------



## Killerwels (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

Viel Spaß, lieber Udüüüüü!!!!:l :m


----------



## Anni (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Ägypten*

wünsch dir auch viel spass in ääägypten ich hoffe du kannst schwimmen hab da mal so nen film gesehen oh je |kopfkrat und vor allem lass die mumien in ruhe    |supergri


----------

